# What would you do about this damage?



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

So I was cleaning my car a few days ago and I came across this:







Angry isn't the word, I was fuming! I have no idea how it got there and whoever did it left no details!:wall:

I'm quite new to detailing and stuff like this so I'd just like to know how to go about it, as the plastic diffuser is also damaged would I need to buy a whole new rear diffuser or is that repairable? Also what price am I looking at to get the damage on the bodywork repaired?

Thanks


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry for the double post, the picture decided to turn itself upside down when I uploaded it, so if you dont mind turning your head upside down to see haha!


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

The paintwork doesnt look too damaged. Find somebody near you who does paintless dent repair. He'll repair the dent, then you can put in a little bit of touch up on the scratched bit or get somebody to do it for you.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not sure you can pdr a plastic bumper valance. 

Im sure it's repairable though, but it might be cheaper to replace.


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

Thankyou for the feedback, now time to find a bodyshop near me... That's the hardest task i'll come across!


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

PDR isnt possible on plastic, but the damage isn't that bad will require some filler have a good shop around.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Not 100 percent correct they can do a form of PDR it requires heat though. 

It also needs someone who knows what they are doing too.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I've done a fair few using heat, it's only ever aided me for an easier fill.
I've never really classed it as PDR myself


----------



## Commadee (Jun 12, 2014)

Before filling I would try a heat gun 
Heat it pretty hot but just on the edge not burn or melt paint plastic 
Cover or take of the trim 
Plastic sometimes has a funny way of reforming its self 
Don't touch the plastic when hot it will leave a finger print or a mark 
Not a guaranteed fix but if your gonna sand it fill it anyway worth a shot


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll give the heat gun a try, just heat it up and leave it then?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Can you post a wider shot of the bumper? If there's a body line to work off the job will be easier


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll get a better picture for you in the morning if this isn't clear enough


----------

